# Free Ferry Ticket 06 July 2006 08:00.



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

All,
Very short notice but if anyone wants a ticket from Dunkirk to Dover I can provide the details. 

Thur 06 July 2006 08:00.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Norfolkline are very flexible. Why not re-arrange dates - a fictional one if necessary - and when your plans become clearer alter the date again. All changes to dates are free of charge with Norfolkline.


----------

